# Massachusetts House of Representatives OKs raising sales tax to 6.25 percent



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*by The Republican Newsroom Monday April 27, 2009, 11:30 PM
*








Associated Press file photoHouse Speaker Robert A. DeLeo, D-Winthrop.
RELATED INFO


*EDITORIAL: *"A general tax increase is the best policy"
*MCDERMOTT: *No business as usual in Bay State budget
*PREVIOUS: *House leaders discuss raising sales tax

*By DAN RING *
[email protected]

BOSTON - The state House of Representatives on Monday approved a bill to increase the state's sales tax from 5 percent to 6.25 percent, in a late-night vote designed to raise $900 million a year in new revenues for local aid and other programs.

It would be the largest broad-based tax increase since 1990 when legislators hiked the income tax and the gas tax during a fiscal crisis.

Capping a long day of political drama, the House voted 108-51 for a 25 percent increase in the sales tax, the first jump in that tax since 1975. The margin narrowly provides enough votes to assure an override of a threatened veto by Gov. Deval L. Patrick.
HOW THEY VOTED


*Here's how House members from Western Massachusetts voted on a bill to raise the state's sales tax from 5% to 6.25%. A yes vote is in favor of the bill. **Rep. Brian M. Ashe, D-Longmeadow: YES*
*Rep. Daniel E. Bosley, D-North Adams: YES

Rep. Sean F. Curran, D-Springfield: NO

Rep. Cheryl A. Coakley-Rivera, D-Springfield: YES

Rep. Christopher J. Donelan, D-Greenfield: YES

Rep. Ann M. Gobi, D-Spencer: YES

Rep. Denis E. Guyer, D-Dalton: YES

Rep. Donald F. Humason, R-Westfield: NO

Rep. Michael F. Kane, D-Holyoke: YES

Rep. Peter V. Kocot, D-Northampton: YES

Rep. Stephen Kulik, D-Worthington: YES

Rep. Thomas M. Petrolati, D-Ludlow: YES

Rep. William Pignatelli, D-Lenox: YES

Rep. Angelo J. Puppolo, D-Springfield: NO

Rep. Rosemary Sandlin, D-Agawam: NO

Rep. John W. Scibak, D-South Hadley: YES

Rep. Todd M. Smola, R-Palmer: NO

Rep. Ellen Story, D-Amherst: YES

Rep. Benjamin Swan, D-Springfield: YES

Rep. Joseph F. Wagner, D-Chicopee: YES

Rep. James T. Welch, D-West Springfield: YES 
*

House Minority Leader Bradley H. Jones, R-North Reading, slammed Democrats for approving the increase without first holding a public hearing. Jones also questioned the need for a vote that came when many people were sleeping. The vote to increase the sales tax came at 11 last night.

"Why are we doing this in the cover of darkness?" Jones asked.

Approval of the Senate is also needed to send the proposed increase to the governor. The Senate is expected to vote on the sales tax next month when it considers its version of the state budget.

House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo, D-Winthrop, plans to spend about $275 million of the increase in the sales tax on transportation. DeLeo also is seeking to dedicate about $200 million to help offset $424 million in cuts to local aid.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

BS!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds good for NH sales. Does this mean they are going to continue to try and force NH stores to collect MA sales tax?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*House OK's hike in Mass. sales tax*

*Tally enough to override Patrick's threatened veto*

By Matt Viser, Globe Staff | April 28, 2009
House lawmakers approved a sales tax hike last night by a veto-proof margin, capping a dramatic showdown with Governor Deval Patrick after he threatened to veto the broad-based tax increase.

House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo won his first political victory with the 108-to-51 vote, persuading lawmakers to sign onto his plan to increase the sales tax from 5 percent to 6.25 percent. The vote also heightens the tension among top Beacon Hill Democrats, who have had sharp disagreements over how to solve the state's budget crisis.

"We've got 160 members . . . making their own adult decisions," Representative Charles A. Murphy, the House chairman of the Ways and Means Committee, told reporters after the vote. The governor, he added, "can do whatever he does. That's great."

Patrick opposes the plan and sent an ultimatum to all 200 members of the Legislature yesterday afternoon, promising to veto the increase unless lawmakers first enact transportation, ethics, and pension law changes he has sought.

The governor sent his threat in a letter as the House was preparing to debate DeLeo's plan, which could raise $900 million in new revenue to help avoid steep budget cuts.

Patrick said he did not believe that the public will support the House plan without bigger changes on Beacon Hill, including curbing pension abuses and tightening ethics codes.

"I don't believe that we can go to the pub lic and ask for any broad-based tax increase unless we get meaningful outcomes on the reform measures that are pending," Patrick told reporters yesterday afternoon.

It was a rare moment of open discord between party allies. It forced DeLeo and his leadership team to retreat behind closed doors through much of the day to muster 107 votes, the two-thirds required for an override.

Senate leaders, who also would need to sign onto the House's tax increase, were conspicuously silent on the subject. Senate President Therese Murray declined to comment. Her spokesman repeated Murray's previous comments that she has not ruled out any tax increase, except for a hike in the income tax.

Several lawmakers accused Patrick of posturing in advance of a 2010 reelection bid. "I think this is him kicking off his campaign," Representative David Flynn, a Bridgewater Democrat, said in an interview. "It's usually the thing to do, run against the Legislature."

Patrick's veto warning was part of an eventful day full of political intrigue, behind-the-scenes negotiations, and Democratic infighting. The chants of protax advocates thundered through the State House corridors, even as lobbyists, hoping to preserve funding for various causes, stood in the hallways hoping to catch a few minutes with lawmakers.

At one point Patrick tried to avoid reporters and slip into his office by an alternate, fourth-floor office, only to be tracked down.

The debate was the first major political test for DeLeo, who took over from Salvatore F. DiMasi in January. DeLeo's promise to hold a free and open debate on the House floor was jettisoned as, in private meetings, he sought to persuade Democratic lawmakers to buck the governor. Late in the afternoon, DeLeo still had not found enough votes, and the House recessed for several hours, according to Democratic House members who did not wish to be identified.

Debate on the issue began around 8 p.m. and lasted for about three hours.
DeLeo also did not emerge to make any public statements, even after the vote last night, temporarily ceding the public debate and the strategic advantage to Patrick.
"I've always been about reform before revenue," Patrick told reporters yesterday. "But it's more than that. It's change before revenue, and I want that change. And so, by the way, do the people of the Commonwealth."

DeLeo wants to dedicate about $275 million of the new revenues that would be raised by the sales tax increase to transportation. Under the speaker's plan, that would avoid the need for a gas tax increase of 19 cents per gallon proposed by Patrick. DeLeo's plan would result in just half the revenue, however, dismaying transportation advocates, who say it is not enough to solve chronic transportation funding problems.

In recent days, Patrick has grown increasingly impatient with the Legislature, chiding lawmakers for not adopting his transportation changes, separate pension and ethics changes, and for ignoring his proposal to tax candy and alcohol.

With his new tactics, Patrick predicted yesterday that "we will get to a good result."
The governor surprised many lawmakers by e-mailing them his letter at 12:31 p.m., just before they went to the House floor to debate the $27.4 billion budget.

The letter was later sent to his political supporters through his campaign committee.

"I ask that you forward this e-mail to all of your friends, family, and colleagues, so that they too can be informed of this very important issue facing our state," Patrick wrote in the e-mail.

Two of Patrick's possible gubernatorial rivals oppose the sales tax increase.
"While I recognize the need for revenue, raising taxes of any kind during a recession is a bad idea," Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, who has not ruled out challenging Patrick, said in a statement.

Christy Mihos, who has declared he will run as a Republican, also opposes increasing the sales tax.

_Matt Viser can be reached at [email protected]. _









_And of course, they can't resist digs on us..._

*Lobbyists voice opinions at House during tax debate*

By Andrea Estes, Globe Staff | April 28, 2009

Lobbyists lingered in the State House yesterday, stopping lawmakers in the halls and urging them to reject tax hikes. On the other side of the issue, advocates for the homeless and mentally ill marched with union officials, filling the corridors with chants of "Raise Revenues! Stop the cuts!"

The targets of their fervor: state representatives who began debating yesterday whether to help solve the state's recession-induced budget crisis by increasing the state sales tax to 6.25 percent from 5 percent.

"We had perfect attendance of all the special interests," said Representative John Quinn, Democrat of Dartmouth.

Business groups, restaurants, healthcare companies, and unions were all represented. The state's retailers argued against the sales tax hike, which represents a 25 percent increase in the tax, saying it would be disastrous for businesses crippled by the recession and would send customers fleeing north.

"Consumers will have other options," said Jon Hurst, president of the Retailers Association of Massachusetts, which represents 3,100 businesses. "They can go to New Hampshire or go online, where nothing is taxed.

"This doesn't make common sense," he said. "We're urging the governor to veto this."

James Klocke, executive vice president of the Greater Boston Chamber of Commerce, said his group's members were lobbying against a sales tax hike, instead favoring an increase in the gas tax of 25 cents a gallon.

"We think the most pressing financial need is on the transportation front," Klocke said. "The gas tax would be dedicated to both the prevention of a toll increase and fixing the MBTA's finances."

The House's sales tax plan was not the only subject of intense lobbying, as House members were reviewing hundreds of amendments filed by individual lawmakers. The Massachusetts Restaurant Association, for example, came to oppose moves to allow local communities to impose meals taxes.

"I don't want to see restaurants singled out," said Peter Christie, the group's president. "You'll see me kicking and screaming if they go to a local-option tax."

The advocates for social services spending - also well organized, but louder - said they did not particularly care what taxes were increased to save programs.

"We're not calling for a specific proposal," said Carl Nilsson, spokesman for Neighbor to Neighbor, a group of 20 organizations that represent low-income families. "We're urging legislators to raise significant revenue in the fairest way possible."

The registered lobbyists spoke in hushed tones in the hallways outside the House and Senate chambers, texting on their cellphones during lulls in the conversation. Many refused to say whom they represented.

"I have clients who are concerned about the safety net," said one, who did not want to be quoted by name. "They're concerned about what is happening. All you can do is try to get in front of the decision-makers and make your case."

James Barry, a legislative agent for the Boston Police Patrolmen's Association, said he was looking for money to restore funding for the Quinn Bill, a program that boosts the pay of police officers who receive college degrees. The House budget cut $52 million for the program.

(The Globe reported last week that the amendment to restore the Quinn Bill funding, filed by Christopher Fallon, Democrat of Malden, had enough cosponsors to pass.)

Judy Meredith, a longtime human services lobbyist, also took a fresh approach with onemassachusetts.org, a website that urges residents and advocates to contact their legislators and organize their friends through Facebook and Twitter.

"We're doing a virtual rally," Meredith said.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Now I know why I hate the politicians in this state


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

All the more reason to shop in NH


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

BS


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Associated Press file photoHouse Speaker Robert A. DeLeo, D-Winthrop.


He is smiling because he just got done giving the state a big assfuck!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> "...The governor sent his threat in a letter as the House was preparing to debate DeLeo's plan, which could raise $900 million in new revenue to help avoid steep budget cuts..."


Please...what, did he threaten to cry if he didn't get his way?

douche.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Guess I'll be doing all my shopping online and in NH. Hell isn't CT cheaper than MA now? Thanks douchbags, you're making my decision to move easier. Let's see; house is sold-check.. Wife got a new federal job where she can transfer anywhere (especially south)-check.. Loathing for my employer and this state-checkaroo!

And I love how they act like martyrs saying; "we understand that there's a problem" and "that's why we get paid the big bucks, to make the hard decisions"... 

Coulda used some of those "hard decisions" a while ago before we got in this mess....


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am a bit surprised at some of the reactions I've read. Don't people realize that this tax increase will save many of our jobs and benefits?


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Man and I thought living 4 exits from the NH border on 93 was good before.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Edmizer1 said:


> I am a bit surprised at some of the reactions I've read. Don't people realize that this tax increase will save many of our jobs and benefits?


In a State that Made Sense it would! 
_
House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo, D-Winthrop, plans to spend about $275 million of the increase in the sales tax on transportation. DeLeo also is seeking to dedicate about $200 million to help offset $424 million in cuts to local aid._

I would not have even raised taxes. Or raised them slightly odd to cover the rainy day and then lower them when it got better. Like the State Income Tax :alcoholi: All I know is from playing Sim City (a computer game). What I would do is temporarily raise property taxes to close a small budget gap. Then quickly lower them as low as possible to keep the government functioning at the same time a lower rate to encourage development.

CT has 6% sales tax.

The crappy state of RI has 7% sales tax, the smallest state and just as not screwed if not more then MA.

RI has never really recovered from the Early 80's Jimmy Carter $ problems.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Edmizer1 said:


> I am a bit surprised at some of the reactions I've read. Don't people realize that this tax increase will save many of our jobs and benefits?


How Many jobs do you think they are looking to save when they still want to cut the quinn bill.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Fuck this state, my mind is all but made up. I'm outta here.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ever notice that the last Speaker's last name began with a "D" and now this one does too? Maybe the next guy with a "D" starting last name will be named Douche Bag. Because the first two certainly should have had that name.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Keep the Quinn i dont care if it is 7%


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

This just solidifies my desire to move south. I'm soooo done with this state. Raising the sales tax, tolls, our f*ckin' piece of sh!t governor who doles out 175k a year "do-nothing" jobs while cops, firefighters, and teachers are either getting laid off or declining cost of living increases just so that they don't have to suffer further lay-offs... Never thought I'd leave this state, but unfortunately Beacon Hill has gotten so out of touch while they drink their Kool-Aid. It'll be a fantastic kick in the balls to our state government when people start leaving in droves. 

I hope to God, that 1 of the 4 southern jobs I applied for comes through.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Deval already knew there were enough votes to override his veto. That's why he put out his memo making him look like he's on our side. 

Political posturing, plain and simple. Now that the election cycle is beginning he can stand up and say "I was against the sales tax rate increase and you have that in writing".

Deval never met a tax he didn't like. He just wasn't going to have his stamp of approval on it come election night 2010.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

All I can say is....PLEASE DEVAL GO TO THE WHITE HOUSE. 

Let's get Lt. Gov. Tim Murray in office. ASAP.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, our sales tax is still lower than a number of other states and if we're going to fix things and pay salaries, the money's gotta come from somewhere. I just wish that s.o.b. weren't smiling so broadly in the picture.

I like though how it was primarily Republicans who voted no.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> *Well, our sales tax is still lower than a number of other states *and if we're going to fix things and pay salaries, the money's gotta come from somewhere. I just wish that s.o.b. weren't smiling so broadly in the picture.
> 
> I like though how it was primarily Republicans who voted no.


You could be in parts of California, where the sales tax is 10% -- and that's tax on clothing, too!


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

One thing to remeber is prop 2.5 . The municipalities can't operate under this system. The only thing keeping them going is direct aid from the state. The state needs to get this money from somewhere. Many people here have cited NH. NH assesed properties pay much more in local property tax than in MA but the state taxes are lower (ie - no sales tax). The local municipalities don't get the same aid from the state in NH but they don't need it because they get it from property tax. The problem here is that the tax money the state collects in MA doesn't necessarily trickle down to the local level. I 'd like to see prop 2.5 go away. I'd rather see higher property taxes and lower state taxes. At least we would be in local control of the money.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

rg1283 said:


> What I would do is temporarily raise property taxes to close a small budget gap.


No such thing as a "temporary" tax. C'mon, this is Massachusetts.



Edmizer1 said:


> I am a bit surprised at some of the reactions I've read. Don't people realize that this tax increase will save many of our jobs and benefits?


Sales tax goes to the general fund, I believe. Funding for police should come from a very specific revenue source that is consistent with the municipality you work for.



screamineagle said:


> Fuck this state, my mind is all but made up. I'm outta here.


Finally, you see the light.



Edmizer1 said:


> I'd rather see higher property taxes and lower state taxes. At least we would be in local control of the money.


You think that's the right approach? I can only hope that we spread the burden to everyone here, not just property owners. Put tolls on 93 south from NH, and eliminate all of the tolls west of 128. Gas tax is definitely coming.

The purpose of government is primarily self-serving. Not too many departments and agencies within the state are willing to make concessions. Look how we rallied to restore the Quinn.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Dump all incumbents; the new guy can't be as bad!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

and here i am thinking of the MILLIONS that the state is saving by switching to plain paper registrations! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

We are being taxed and screwed with more than King George ever attempted. If all these kool-aid drinking voters were around back in the 1700's, we would be unarmed British constables.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

You know what's ironic?

No one is really complaining (i.e. the populous and media) compared to what would happen north of the border in NH if they wanted to install even a 1/2% sales tax.

We really get the gov't we deserve.

Mike Barnicle on the Legislature:
http://media.podcastingmanager.com/41383-80807/Media/042909barniclesview.mp3


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

7% is in RI and 6% is in CT they are having just as many problems if not more then MA.

Its kind of like spending all of your work pay frivolously and going to your boss and getting an instant raise, then becoming an endless cycle of pay raises to fund frivolous spending.


----------

